# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Libraria e Festave - 10.000+ Libra Falas

## Force-Intruder

Me rastin e Krishtlindjeve dhe Vitit te Ri 2012, per te gjithe ata qe deshirojne po vendos ne dispozicion librarine time me *mbi 10.000 libra* ne formatin epub. Pervec tyre, perfshihen edhe gjithe librat e cilesuar si Best Sellers nga New York Times ne 2011. (Me shume informacion ketu: http://www.nytimes.com/best-sellers-books/overview.html)

- Librat jane pothuajse te gjithe *artistike*.
- Gjuha e librave eshte *Anglisht*.
- Formati i librave eshte: *.epub*
- DRM :* Nuk kane!*

- *Lista e Titujve : E bashkelidhur!*
Bashkelidhur do te gjeni listen e librave ne formatin .txt ne dy pjese qe te keni mundesi te zgjidhni apo te njiheni me permbajtjen. NYT best sellers nuk jane perfshire. Lista eshte ndare ne dy pjese pasi forumi nuk lejon attachments mbi 100 kb.


*Pershtatshmeria*: Librat epub per te gjithe ata qe nuk e  mund te lexohen ne shumicen e pajisjeve ebook reader.
Gjithashtu lexohen shkelqyeshem dhe duken shume bukur ne iPads apo iPhones, pajisje qe funksionojne me Google Android etj. (Nje liste e plote e pajisjeve qe njohin e lexojne formatin epub : http://www.epubbooks.com/ebook-readers)


*Adminsitrimi i librarise, konvertimi dhe transferimi ne pajisjen tuaj*: Une personalisht per kete rekomandoj Calibre-n. I organizon automatiksiht librat, krijon metadatat, kopertinat, pershkrim te shkurter etj. http://calibre-ebook.com/
- Ju mundeson ta konvertoni librin ne dhjetera formate te tjera si psh .AZW per Amazon Kindles apo .MOBI per celulare Nokia etj.
- Ju mundeson ti transferoni librat automatikisht nga PC ne pajisjen tuaj.




*Si ti kerkoni librat qe deshironi*:

Dergoni nje email ne adresen :  *librarycustodian [at] gmail . com*
Ne titullin/subjektin e email shkruani *Autorin + Titullin e Librit*
Nuk ka nevoje te shkruani asgje ne trupin e email... thjesht plotesoni subjektin sakte. Pra nqs kerkoni nje liber te caktuar te Stephen Hawking psh, thjesht shkruani ne subjekt : *Stephen Hawking Brief History of Time*. Kaq.

*Ju lutem:* 
- Mundohuni te mos kerkoni me shume se *nje liber ne 48 ore*.
- Lejoni te kalojne maksimalisht deri ne *24 ore* sa te procesohet cdo kerkese qe beni!
- Mos kerkoni libra qe nuk jane ne liste, pervecse ne rastin e NYT best sellers!

Nese keni nevoje per ndihme me programin calibre etj mund te pyesni ne teme.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Edhe nje here per dy nga ju te cilet  kane nisur emails me subjekte : "ma dergon dot kete liber te lutem..."

*Ne titullin/subjektin e email shkruani Autorin + Titullin e Librit
Nuk ka nevoje te shkruani asgje ne trupin e email... thjesht plotesoni subjektin sakte*

Nuk eshte se do i rri gjithmone perpara per te rregulluar gabimet tuaja.

----------

